# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  Ανάλυση κυκλώματος ενισχυτή Mw-Am.

## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα σε όλους,θα μπορέσει κάποιος να κάνει μια περιγραφή ανάλυση ενός κυκλώματος ενισχυτή Mw-Am;Το σχέδιο είναι του Ηρακλή-Zerc.Θέλω να καταλάβω πως λειτουργεί,πως προσαρμόζουν οι μετασχηματιστές εισόδου-εξόδου,οι τιμές των πυκνωτών κτλ.

----------


## Ακρίτας

Κατ' αρχήν το κύκλωμα είναι broadband και δεν χρειάζεται συντονισμούς.  Οι πυκνωτές 100n που βλέπεις όπου "τρέχει" η rf είναι για να κόβουν τη  συνεχή συνιστώσα.

Το σήμα μπαίνει στο BD139 που είναι ακόλουθος  εκπομπού, (μεγάλη αντίσταση εισόδου, μικρή αντίσταση εξόδου) και στην  ουσία χρησιμεύει μόνο για προσαρμογή αφού η ενίσχυσή του είναι κάτω της  μονάδας. Ο μετασχηματιστής που βρίσκεται στον εκπομπό κατεβάζει ακόμα  την σύνθετη αντίσταση για να οδηγήσει το IRF520 που είναι το οδηγό  στάδιο και πολώνεται ώστε να λειτουργεί στη γραμμική του περιοχή με το  τρίμμερ Ρ2. 

Στο drain του IRF520 βρίσκεται ο μετασχηματιστής αναστροφής φάσης. Στο  σημείο αυτό εγώ βλέπω πρόβλημα αφού το δευτερεύον του μετασχηματιστή  δεν φαίνεται να έχει μεσαία λήψη ως προς τη γη για την rf και έτσι τα  gate του τελικού σταδίου φαίνονται να είναι από πλευράς rf "στον αέρα".

Οι  δυο κλάδοι του μετασχηματιστή οδήγησης οδηγούν τα τελικά IRFP240 που  είναι ανά δυο παράλληλα σε συμμετρική διάταξη. Η τροφοδοσία τους γίνεται  από τη μεσαία λήψη του TRC1 του οποίου το δευτερεύον ανεβάζει την πολύ  χαμηλή αντίσταση εξόδου στα 50Ω για να οδηγήσει το φορτίο. Τα fet της εξόδου πολώνονται όλα μαζί μέσω του τριμμερ P3.

Το VK200  που είναι σε σειρά με την τροφοδοσία δεν βλέπω τι δουλειά έχει εκεί,  εκτός αν υπάρχει για να κόβει τυχόν υψίσυχνες παρασιτικές ταλαντώσεις.  Κατά την άποψή μου δεν χρειάζεται.

Στους δυο πρώτους μετασχηματιστές προσωπικά θα χρησιμοποιούσα FT50-43 και ο εξόδου θα ήταν  φτιαγμένος από  6 FT37-43.

Φίλτρα  αρμονικών δεν υπάρχουν. Αν και θεωρητικά οι γραμμικοί ενισχυτές δεν  βγάζουν αρμονικές, στην έξοδο μετά το μετασχηματιστή θα πρέπει να  τοποθετηθεί ένα φίλτρο χαμηλής διέλευσης.

Αυτά τα λίγα.

ΥΓ. Το κύκλωμα είναι "broadband" διότι:

1. Το BD139 και το IRF520 είναι πολωμένα στη γραμμική τους περιοχή ενώ τα IRFP240 της εξόδου θα πρέπει να είναι πολωμένα τουλάχιστον σε τάξη Β αφού δουλεύουν συμμετρικά.

2. H rf από στάδιο σε στάδιο δεν περνάει μέσα από συντονισμένα κυκλώματα αλλά μέσω μετασχηματιστών φερρίτη. Από τον τρόπο κατασκευής των μετασχηματιστών  εξαρτάται και το πόσο "broad" θα είναι το "band".

----------

Marc (11-12-17), 

SeAfasia (10-12-17)

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Στο  σημείο αυτό εγώ βλέπω πρόβλημα αφού το δευτερεύον του μετασχηματιστή  δεν φαίνεται να έχει μεσαία λήψη ως προς τη γη για την rf και έτσι τα  gate του τελικού σταδίου φαίνονται να είναι από πλευράς rf "στον αέρα".



Θα μπορούσε,βέβαια, κάποιος να πει, ότι αφού τα δυο IRFP240 του κάθε κλάδου έχουν μια συνδυασμένη χωρητικότητα gate - source περίπου 2500 pF, ο κάθε κλάδος βλέπει την θετική του ημιπερίοδο μέσω της χωρητικότητας του άλλου κλάδου

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα σε όλους και καλή εβδομάδα.Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ανάλυση.Βέβαια δημιουργούνται και νέες απορίες.Ο πυκνωτής c4 10nF παράλληλα με τον πρωτεύων του μ/χ πως παίρνει αυτή την τιμή και αντίστοιχα στην έξοδο ο c14 3300nF.Πως ξέρουμε τη αντίσταση έχουν τα mosfet εξόδου για να έχουμε στην έξοδο 50 OHM;Εδώ είναι και το μεγάλο linear.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Καλημέρα σε όλους και καλή εβδομάδα.Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ανάλυση.Βέβαια δημιουργούνται και νέες απορίες.Ο πυκνωτής c4 10nF παράλληλα με τον πρωτεύων του μ/χ πως παίρνει αυτή την τιμή και αντίστοιχα στην έξοδο ο c14 3300nF.Πως ξέρουμε τη αντίσταση έχουν τα mosfet εξόδου για να έχουμε στην έξοδο 50 OHM;Εδώ είναι και το μεγάλο linear.



Νίκο, δεν έχω κάποια έτοιμη απάντηση. Ευκαιρία να το διερευνήσουμε.

----------


## VaselPi

Γιώργο (*Ακρίτας*), εξαιρετική ανάλυση! Όσο για το εύρος ζώνης του ενισχυτή, θα έλεγα ότι η ζώνη είναι πλατιά μεν, αλλά όμοια με μία καμπύλη συντονισμού με πλατιά ζώνη.
*1.* Το πρώτο κύκλωμα συντονισμού το βλέπω να δημιουργείται στον εκπομπό του τρανζίστορ BD139: με την αυτεπαγωγή του πρωτεύοντος του μετασχηματιστή TR1, τον πυκνωτή C4-10 nF και την αντίσταση R4-33 Ω. Τα στοιχεία αυτά δημιουργούν μία πλατιά καμπύλη συντονισμού, λόγω μεγάλων απωλειών του κυκλώματος.
Τα δεύτερο κύκλωμα το βλέπω να δημιουργείται στον μετασχηματιστή εξόδου: με την αυτεπαγωγή του πρωτεύοντος, τον πυκνωτή C14-3,3 nF και την "μετασχηματισμένη", προς  το πρωτεύον, ωμική αντίσταση 50/16 Ω. 
Υποψιάζομαι, ότι ο πυκνωτής C14 προορίζεται επίσης και για να προφυλάξει τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου από την υπέρταση που ενδεχομένως να δημιουργείται όταν η κεραία είναι αποσυνδεδεμένη (αποσυνδεδεμένα τα 50 Ω της κεραίας). 
*2.* Στο θέμα της μεσαίας λήψης του μετασχηματιστή ΤR2, είναι ζήτημα συνήθειας. Και εγώ θα προτιμούσα τον μετασχηματιστή με μεσαία λήψη, αλλά για να πολωθούν τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου, το δυναμικό της μεσαίας λήψης θα αναγκαζόμουν να το ανεβάσω. Αυτό που βλέπουμε στο Σχηματικό-είναι μία εναλλακτική λύση.
*3*. Αλλά το φίλτρο (VK 200, C10, C11), εγώ θα το κρατούσα, προκειμένου να αποφύγω την όποια ανεπιθύμητη ανάδραση από τη μονάδα εξόδου προς τον προ ενισχυτή, καθώς έχουν κοινή τροφοδοσία.
Βασίλειος.

----------

Ακρίτας (11-12-17)

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Βασίλη σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.Στο μεγάλο linear τα πράγματα είναι λίγο διαφορετικά τι ακριβώς γίνετε εκεί;

----------


## VaselPi

Νίκο, δεν είμαι Ηλεκτρονικός και, επομένως, προτιμώ την ανάλυση του Μεγάλου Linear να την κάνει ο Ακρίτας, που είναι πολύ καλός σε αυτά. Στα θέματα Ηλεκτρονικής παρεμβαίνω μόνο περιστασιακά και μόνο εκεί όπου εκτιμώ ότι μπορώ να συμβάλω κάπως στη συζήτηση. Και εγώ  περιμένω με ενδιαφέρον την απόκριση του Ακρίτα. Συγνώμη.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## Ακρίτας

Ούτε εγώ είμαι ηλεκτρονικός Βασίλειε. Με κάτι τέτοια θέματα όμως βρίσκω ευκαιρία να ανοίξω πάλι τα παλιά βιβλία.

----------


## VaselPi

Γιώργο, πάντως, θα περιμένω την απόκριση σου, καθώς με τους πομπούς δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Ο πυκνωτής c4 10nF παράλληλα με τον πρωτεύων του  μ/χ πως παίρνει αυτή την τιμή και αντίστοιχα στην έξοδο ο c14  3300nF.



Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι οι πυκνωτές αυτοί  "συντονίζουν" τα πρωτεύοντα των αντίστοιχων μετασχηματιστών αλλά αυτό  δεν είναι απόλυτα ακριβές.

Κατ' αρχάς να διευκρινίσω ότι στους  γραμμικούς ενισχυτές RF δεν είναι απαραίτητα τα συντονισμένα κυκλώματα  στις εισόδους και εξόδους των βαθμίδων επειδή  αυτές άγουν σε όλη την  περίοδο του σήματος και κατά συνέπεια δεν χρειαζόμαστε το "flywheel  effect" ενός LC συντονισμένου κυκλώματος, όπως για παράδειγμα στη τάξη  λειτουργίας C. Μπορούμε λοιπόν να χρησιμοποιήσουμε μετασχηματιστές για  προσαρμογή, για φίλτρα ή και για τα δυο συγχρόνως. Το εύρος διέλευσης το  καθορίζει το υλικό του πυρήνα και ο τρόπος κατασκευής.

Το  κύκλωμα που σχολιάζουμε είναι μεν γραμμικός ενισχυτής, είναι όμως  υπολογισμένος να "πριμοδοτεί" την περιοχή ενδιαφέροντος. Οι πυκνωτές C4  και C14 έχουν τέτοια τιμή έτσι ώστε να "ισοφαρίζουν" την συνδυασμένη  επαγωγή που φαίνεται στο πρωτεύον του αντίστοιχου μετασχηματιστή (XC =  XL). Αυτή είναι η συνθήκη για τη μέγιστη μεταφορά ισχύος από το πρωτεύον  στο δευτερεύον της διάταξης και επιπλέον οι ίδιοι οι μετασχηματιστές  λειτουργούν και ως φίλτρα για ανεπιθύμητες ταλαντώσεις. Με ένα τελείως  πρόχειρο υπολογισμό και χωρίς να γνωρίζω τα στοιχεία των μετασχηματιστών  η περιοχή ενδιαφέροντος για το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα θα πρέπει να είναι  γύρω στους 1,2 MHz.

Βασίλειε, ο πυκνωτής C14 (και κανένας  πυκνωτής) δεν μπορεί να προστατέψει τα FET της εξόδου από υπέρταση λόγω  κακής προσαρμογής του φορτίου. Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει μόνο με δραστική  μείωση του ρεύματος της τροφοδοσίας εφόσον ανιχνευτεί με κάποιο τρόπο  μια τέτοια κατάσταση ή με μηδενισμό της πόλωσης που είναι πιο εύκολο.

Για υπολογισμούς ισχύος, αντιστάσεων κλπ. θα το δούμε αργότερα.

----------


## VaselPi

_Το κύκλωμα που σχολιάζουμε είναι μεν γραμμικός ενισχυτής, είναι όμως υπολογισμένος να "πριμοδοτεί" την περιοχή ενδιαφέροντος. Οι πυκνωτές C4 και C14 έχουν τέτοια τιμή έτσι ώστε να "ισοφαρίζουν" την συνδυασμένη επαγωγή που φαίνεται στο πρωτεύον του αντίστοιχου μετασχηματιστή (XC = XL). Αυτή είναι η συνθήκη για τη μέγιστη μεταφορά ισχύος από το πρωτεύον στο δευτερεύον της διάταξης και επιπλέον οι ίδιοι οι μετασχηματιστές λειτουργούν και ως φίλτρα για ανεπιθύμητες ταλαντώσεις. Με ένα τελείως πρόχειρο υπολογισμό και χωρίς να γνωρίζω τα στοιχεία των μετασχηματιστών η περιοχή ενδιαφέροντος για το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα θα πρέπει να είναι γύρω στους 1,2 MHz.

Βασίλειε, ο πυκνωτής C14 (και κανένας πυκνωτής) δεν μπορεί να προστατέψει τα FET της εξόδου από υπέρταση λόγω κακής προσαρμογής του φορτίου. Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει μόνο με δραστική μείωση του ρεύματος της τροφοδοσίας εφόσον ανιχνευτεί με κάποιο τρόπο μια τέτοια κατάσταση ή με μηδενισμό της πόλωσης που είναι πιο εύκολο.
_Αρχικό μήνυμα από *Ακρίτας*. 

Γιώργο, συμφωνώ με το πρώτο μέρος, αλλά για το ρόλο που παίζει ο πυκνωτής C14 - να μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω, καθώς ο ρόλος του είναι διπλός: να συντονίσει τη μονάδα εξόδου στην "πριμοδοτημένη" συχνότητα της κεραίας, ωστόσο, η τιμή του άμεσα επηρεάζει το "ύψος" της εναλλασσόμενης τάσης που δημιουργείται στα δύο drain των τρανζίστορ εξόδου. Ασφαλώς, το "ύψος" αυτής της τάσης εξαρτάται και από τα ρεύματα στα τρανζίστορ, αλλά εξαρτάται και από την τιμή του πυκνωτή C14. Αν δεν υπολογιστεί σωστά ή στη θέση του μπει άλλος, με άλλη τιμή, τότε στο φουλ της λειτουργίας, αν η κεραία για κάποιον λόγο αποκοπεί, ενδέχεται το πικ της τάσης στα τρανζίστορ να υπερβεί το επιτρεπτό όριο και να καταστραφούν, πριν προλάβουμε να ανιχνεύσουμε την κατάσταση αποκοπής.
Ο σχεδιασμός της μονάδας εξόδου πρέπει να προβλέπει αυτήν την κατάσταση και να αποτρέπει την καταστροφή των τρανζίστορ. Έτσι, την τιμή του C14 την υπολογίζουμε επιδιώκοντας την ικανοποίηση 2 όρων:
1. Με την αυτεπαγωγή του πρωτεύοντος του μετασχηματιστή εξόδου να δημιουργεί ένα κύκλωμα LC, στη συχνότητα, ας πούμε, 1,2 MHz, που υποψιάζεσαι. 
2. Στο φουλ της λειτουργίας και δίχως την κεραία, η εναλλασσόμενη τάση στα δύο τρανζίστορ να μην υπερβεί την οριακή τιμή.
Συνεπώς, για τις τιμές L και C , η πρώτη εξίσωση είναι 
(*ω0*)2=1/LC
Τη δεύτερη εξίσωση θα τη "σχεδιάσουμε" αν θυμηθούμε τη λειτουργία του πολλαπλασιαστή τάσης του αυτοκινήτου. 
Έτσι, έστω ότι το τρανζίστορ άγει σε χρονικό διάστημα Τ/2, όπου Τ είναι η περίοδος της εναλλασσόμενης τάσης. Τότε στο μισό μέρος του πρωτεύοντος, το ρεύμα, αυξανόμενο γραμμικά, στο τέλος της περιόδου θα αποκτήσει την τιμή 

Imax=U0T/2(L/2),

όπου U0 είναι η τάση τροφοδοσίας της μονάδας εξόδου (τα 48 V).
Η ενέργεια που θα αποθηκευθεί στο μαγνητικό πεδίο του μισού πρωτεύοντος είναι 

(L/2)(Imax)2/2.

Καθώς στο επόμενο ήμισυ της περιόδου το τρανζίστορ παύει να άγει, η ενέργεια που συσσωρεύτηκε στο πηνίο του πρωτεύοντος θα μεταφερθεί στον πυκνωτή, φορτίζοντας τον έως μία μέγιστη τάση UCmax, την οποία την υπολογίζουμε από τη σχέση

L(Imax)2/4=C(UCmax)2/2.

Από τις σχέσεις αυτές, οι τιμές L και C μπορούν να υπολογιστούν, αλλά ταυτόχρονα να διασφαλιστεί και ο όρος ότι σε περίπτωση αποκοπής της κεραίας, η τάση στον πυκνωτή ή στα τρανζίστορ δεν θα υπερβεί μία ορισμένη τιμή. Προφανώς, με συνδεδεμένη την κεραία, δηλαδή τα 50 Ω στο δευτερεύον, το πικ της τάσης στον πυκνωτή και στα τρανζίστορ θα είναι μικρότερο από την υπολογισμένη UCmax.
Βασίλειος.

----------

Ακρίτας (13-12-17)

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα σε όλους.Στο δεύτερο σχέδιο η ανάδραση σε τι εξυπηρετεί στο κύκλωμα;

----------


## VaselPi

_Καλημέρα σε όλους.Στο δεύτερο σχέδιο η ανάδραση σε τι εξυπηρετεί στο κύκλωμα;_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ*.

Νίκο (ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ), δεν έχω δουλέψει με πομπούς, οπότε αυτά που θα σου πω εδώ να τα δεχτείς με επιφύλαξη.
Γενικότερα, η αρνητική ανάδραση βελτιώνει τις παραμέτρους του ενισχυτή και είναι πάντα ευπρόσδεκτη. Για παράδειγμα, βελτιώνει και τη γραμμικότητά του. Θα αρχίσω από τις διαπιστώσεις.    

1. Η μονάδα αυτή προορίζεται για ενίσχυση ηλεκτρικού σήματος διαμορφωμένου κατά πλάτους. Συνεπώς, η ποιότητα της εκπομπής σε μεγάλο βαθμό εξαρτάται από τη γραμμικότητα της μονάδας εξόδου του ενισχυτή. Ας δούμε τώρα τα σημεία που μπορούν να επηρεάσουν τη γραμμικότητα του ενισχυτή. 

2. Καταρχάς τα βαττ της εξόδου είναι 500, στα 50 Ωμ. Δηλαδή, στο δευτερεύον του μετασχηματιστή εξόδου το πλάτος της τάσης είναι περίπου 200 βολτ, ενώ στο πρωτεύον, περίπου 100. Καθώς όμως η τροφοδοσία της μονάδας εξόδου είναι 110 βολτ, συμπεραίνουμε ότι τα 2 τρανζίστορ εξόδου λειτουργούν σε κλάση C. Αυτή είναι η πρώτη πηγή της μη γραμμικότητας.

3. Τη δεύτερη και κυριότερη πηγή την εντοπίζω στον μετασχηματιστή εξόδου, από τον οποίο ζητούνται πολλά βαττ μεταφοράς ενέργειας από το πρωτεύον στο δευτερεύον. Για να αντεπεξέλθει, ο πυρήνας του εισέρχεται σε κορεσμό, δημιουργώντας την ανάλογη μη γραμμικότητα. Τη μη γραμμικότητα αυτή την αντιμετωπίζουν με τον μετασχηματιστή Τ3, με όμοιες ιδιότητες του μετασχηματιστή εξόδου. Το σήμα της Τ3, μαγνητικά, επάγει εναλλασσόμενη τάση σε μία σπείρα που βρίσκεται κοντά στον Τ3, η οποία  οδηγείται τελικά στην είσοδο του ενισχυτή για αρνητική ανάδραση. Την ένταση του σήματος ανάδρασης τη ρυθμίζουν πειραματικά, ρυθμίζοντας την απόσταση της σπείρας από τον μετασχηματιστή Τ3. Κάπως έτσι βλέπω τον τρόπο γραμμικοποίησης της βαθμίδας εξόδου αυτού του πομπού. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Καλημέρα σε όλους.Στο δεύτερο σχέδιο η ανάδραση σε τι εξυπηρετεί στο κύκλωμα;



Σε όλους τους ενισχυτές η αρνητική ανάδραση εφαρμόζεται για βελτίωση της γραμμικότητας και εξουδετέρωση αυτοταλαντώσεων. 
Ρίξτε μια ματιά σε αυτό το PDF.

----------


## VaselPi

_Σε όλους τους ενισχυτές η αρνητική ανάδραση εφαρμόζεται για βελτίωση της γραμμικότητας και εξουδετέρωση αυτοταλαντώσεων. 
Ρίξτε μια ματιά σε αυτό το PDF__._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *Ακρίτας*.

Γιώργο, είναι σωστή η παρατήρησή σου, ιδίως το πρώτο της μέρος, αλλά στο δεύτερο, στο περί "εξουδετέρωσης των αυτοταλαντώσεων", όχι ότι δεν είναι σωστό, αλλά εγώ θα ήμουν πιο επιφυλακτικός στην διατύπωσή του, καθότι μερικές φορές η "αρνητική ανάδραση" ευθύνεται για την αυτοταλάντωση του ενισχυτή, καθώς σε κάποια συχνότητα, από αρνητική γίνεται θετική. Οι διαφορές μας στα θέματα αυτά είναι μικρές και λεπτές, αλλά καθώς τις σελίδες αυτές τις διαβάζουν και οι αρχάριοι, χρήσιμο είναι να τις αποσαφηνίσουμε. 

1. _Σε όλους τους ενισχυτές η αρνητική ανάδραση εφαρμόζεται για βελτίωση της γραμμικότητας._ Σωστότατο! Αλλά είναι ακόμη πιο σωστό η πρόταση αυτή να αποδοθεί ενισχυμένα:  Η αρνητική ανάδραση βελτιώνει όλες  τις παραμέτρους του ενισχυτή - Γραμμικότητα - Αντίσταση εισόδου - Αντίσταση εξόδου - Συντελεστής ενίσχυσης.
2. Η αρνητική ανάδραση βελτιώνει (διευρύνει) το bandwdth του ενισχυτή, _μειώνοντας_ έτσι τον κίνδυνο αυτοταλάντωσης του ενισχυτή. 

Η διατύπωση αυτή  πολύ λίγο διαφέρει από τη δική σου, αλλά  είναι πιο κοντά σε καταστάσεις που απαντώνται στην Ηλεκτρονική πρακτική, δηλαδή η αρνητική  ανάδραση μειώνει τον κίνδυνο αυτοταλαντωσης του ενισχυτή, βελτιώνοντας της ευστάθειά του, αλλά τον κίνδυνο αυτό δεν τον εξαλείφει (εξουδετερώνει). Επομένως, θέλει μελέτη και προσοχή η εφαρμογή της. Καλό παράδειγμα είναι οι παράμετροι του  τελεστικού ενισχυτή, συναρτήσει της αρνητικής ανάδρασης που εφαρμόζεται.  
Βασίλειος.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα σε όλους.Πολύ ωραία συζήτηση-ανάλυση.Γιώργο στο σχέδιο που ανέβασες που είναι η ανάδραση του κυκλώματος;

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Καλημέρα σε όλους.Πολύ ωραία συζήτηση-ανάλυση.Γιώργο στο σχέδιο που ανέβασες που είναι η ανάδραση του κυκλώματος;



Δεν έχει ανάδραση Νίκο, έχει όμως αρκετές ομοιότητες και με τα δυο κυκλώματα που ανέβασες και επιπλέον δίνει και ορισμένους τύπους υπολογισμού.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλησπέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά.Στο μεγάλο το linear ο πυκνωτής C4 3900pF που είναι παράλληλα με το πρωτεύων του μ/χ εξόδου τι ποιότητας πρέπει να είναι και σε τι τάση;Έχω τώρα έναν μαύρο πλαστικό στα 1600V dc ( https://gr.mouser.com/ProductDetail/...pCpnEu7g%3d%3d )  και παρατήρησα ότι φούσκωσε και μάλλον δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στον συντονισμό.Να αναφέρω επίσης ότι έπαιζε αρκετό καιρό με αυτόν το πυκνωτή και το φούσκωμα το παρατήρησα μετά από κάποιες δοκιμές που έκανα με παραπάνω οδήγηση.

----------


## Ακρίτας

Η τάση του πυκνωτή φαίνεται καλή. Δοκίμασε να τον αντικαταστήσεις με δυο ή τρεις παράλληλους που να έχουν αθροιστικά την ίδια χωρητικότητα. Μπορείς να βρεις κεραμικούς 1n / 3KV.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Η τάση του πυκνωτή φαίνεται καλή. Δοκίμασε να τον αντικαταστήσεις με δυο ή τρεις παράλληλους που να έχουν αθροιστικά την ίδια χωρητικότητα. Μπορείς να βρεις κεραμικούς 1n / 3KV.




Γιώργο σαν αυτούς του πυκνωτές;
https://gr.mouser.com/Search/CompareProducts.aspx

----------

